# Feed and fodder shortages



## Spook (4 April 2013)

I see from another post that Hay must be in short supply in some regions, I heard today from two unconnected sources that sheep feed is being rationed by some feed companies due to a shortage.

We've certainly had a run on hay and haylage and OH reckons that straw is up to £17 a bale, it's scary bedding up here atm.

Hows everyone copeing?


----------



## Dry Rot (4 April 2013)

Spook said:



			I see from another post that Hay must be in short supply in some regions, I heard today from two unconnected sources that sheep feed is being rationed by some feed companies due to a shortage.

We've certainly had a run on hay and haylage and OH reckons that straw is up to £17 a bale, it's scary bedding up here atm.

Hows everyone copeing?
		
Click to expand...

Where are you? Scotland is a big place.


----------



## Spook (4 April 2013)

Aberdeenshire, Dry Rot


----------



## Merlin11 (4 April 2013)

I can still get hay but it's up to £40 a bale. Horses are out 24/7 so don't use bedding fortunately.


----------



## holeymoley (4 April 2013)

I ran out of hay and trying to source 1 large bale was a nightmare! Starting to compete with farmers so prices will be shooting up. I'm in central.


----------



## mon (4 April 2013)

Think it is going to be a widespread and long term problem we are in midlands sheep and cattle still in grass not growing and lots of fields not drilled or poor so less hay to be made and high growing, fert and making costs for hay and corn talking of being up 20% and less straw plus competing with power stations so not going to be cheap.


----------



## Beau jangles (4 April 2013)

I'm west of Scotland , we gave up on our Haylage it was soaking and more like silage , changed to hay at £40 a round bales which lasts my 2 horses for 2 weeks , really good quality though.
Straw bedding is £45 for huge rectangle bales lasts my 2 for 6 weeks.

My local farmers have really struggled having to sell cattle early as not enough feed around to feed them , weather better get its act together !


----------



## EmmasMummy (5 April 2013)

EEK, didnt realise it was that bad..........But that would maybe explain why a lot of local sheep are in muddy neep fields


----------



## khalswitz (5 April 2013)

Hay and haylage both pretty short up here... but we were looking at 40+ for a bale of hay, and 35 for haylage, so have stuck with that. But bedding prices is when I'm glad we've got rubber mats!! Keeps the bedding use really low, especially when they're out 90% of the time.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (5 April 2013)

Some local hay is £4.50 a bale, others £3 (small bale), both good stuff, hay is £30 for a large round . This is Aberdeenshire. Oat straw £2 a small bale altho not great quality as oats are harvested so late and weather was awful, so more bedding than eating quality in most bales. 

Prices are for collection, other than the large rounds,which were delivered about 10 miles
This is Aberdeenshire. NB farmer has now run out pretty much of everything sadly so there wont be any more, just hope the grass starts growing!

I think if grass growth doesnt start soon (more snow forecast for us next week :-( then the proverbial could hit the fan for some places who need a lot of bought in stuff.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (5 April 2013)

My usual supplier ran out but I have found a new supplier who still has loads so happy. Paying less than the going rate as well and not so far away that going for it myself adds to the costs


----------



## spookypony (5 April 2013)

I'm worried because I'll need to feed hay throughout the summer. I just don't have enough grass, and my pony isn't allowed much grass anyway. My farmer still has some for the moment, but it's worrying!


----------



## asbo (5 April 2013)

Farmer informed us last week he was running out and putting prices up, its £4.50 a hay square, £32 a round of haylage and £35 a round of hay and hes hardly any left. Crossing everything for a good summer here in East Lothian.


----------



## Dry Rot (5 April 2013)

I still have 4x4s of haylage left from 2011 which is excellent as it had 8 layers of wrap, also far more hay than I needed. I advertised on Gumtree and Ebay and sold some small bales and a few 4x4s but not enough. There seems to be plenty of fodder around here. I am in Easter Ross.


----------

